
Final Prizes - missy
http://startupweekend.youisnow.de/2011/09/final-prizes/
======
missy
Live on Ustream later on in English. Its in English but held in Berlin , on
the panel are German Vcs so maybe you get an idea of the mindset of VCs there.

